# Value of this scrap lot on Ebay



## isa-d (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello
in advance sorry for my bad english
I don't know if I'm in the right section but I would ask about an approximate value of this lot on Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110697125018
I know the starting price is absolutely irrealistic, but I'm interested at some CPUs in this lot for collection and at the end of the auction I would make an honest offer for them at the seller
thanks for the patience


----------



## Claudie (Jun 11, 2011)

Anywhere from 1/2 an ounce of gold to 20 ounces?? Legs may have been damaged and gold may have been lost? I would doubt that these chips are reusable or worth very much for gold content. Anytime a sellers states that "gold may have been lost", that throws up a big red flag for me. If you just want a chip to complete a collection and it doesn't matter what condition it is in, bid what it is worth to you to complete the collection.


----------



## glondor (Jun 11, 2011)

$200


----------



## dtectr (Jun 11, 2011)

I think I pulled something shaking my head in disbelief!
I like the "Buy It Now" price !!! Ouchh! there i go again.


----------



## darshevo (Jun 11, 2011)

To use absolute net monkey speak: ZOMG! I wish I could get that kinda of scratch for my warez!

Translated: Gee, I wish I could get 1200/lb for my ceramic CPU's :mrgreen: 

-Lance


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 11, 2011)

That seller is absolutely unrealistic. 10% of his buy it now price is about their value. I know that strange things happen on ebay but I doubt somebody will be stupid enough to buy that. 

I have asked him if he is selling 43 pieces or 43 pounds - you never know :mrgreen:


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yep. It is 43 pieces not pounds. I guess I will not buy this lot. :lol:


----------



## seawolf (Jun 12, 2011)

ISA-D post a request here for the item you want to buy and a member might sell one or more to you.
Mark


----------



## qst42know (Jun 12, 2011)

That's the e-scrap version of "fool's gold". :lol:


----------



## joem (Jun 12, 2011)

That's it. From now on I'm calculating my net worth according to ebay. :lol:


----------



## Claudie (Jun 12, 2011)

qst42know said:


> That's the e-scrap version of "fool's gold". :lol:



The "Fool's Gold" was that lot of pre-processed fingers that sold last week.... :|


----------



## qst42know (Jun 12, 2011)

That one was "idiot's gold".


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi ISA it's Johnny(cutabove). You need to let me know which chip you want from that auction because I have most of them here.You can PM me here or on cpu world.


----------



## shadybear (Jul 3, 2011)

Well at least the shipping is included!

I would think less than one ounce, probably 8 to 12 grams

Where do they get these prices from?


----------



## Claudie (Jul 3, 2011)

shadybear said:


> Well at least the shipping is included!
> 
> I would think less than one ounce, probably 8 to 12 grams
> 
> *Where do they get these prices from?*




There is a list of processor yields floating around out there (it was just mentioned on another thread), perhaps they use a list similar to that. Then multiply that total by 9 to equal a possible "E-Bay Value", then figure in some labor charges for removing the processors from the boards, packaging fees, postage, and a cushion for good measure. :|


----------



## shadybear (Jul 4, 2011)

That would be a really big cushion!


----------

